# You guys think this will work?



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

http://www.naturalmotionlures.com/


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Any lure works anywhere IF the conditions are right. But it looks like a gimmick lure to me!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

its a rubber tain...it would work for some fish. if its weedless can be pitched or moved over lillies bass would hit it.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

> it looks like a gimmick lure to me!


Ya but those gimmicks sometimes are good. A couple years ago i bought my dad a lure kit which i now see it was a gimmick. But on the first cast he pulled in a nice 3 pounder.But we have never caught a fish on that lure since.


----------

